

Show HN: Client-side Connect Four AI with Web Workers, AngularJS, Firebase - hieu
http://jsbin.com/exIjAQO/17

======
sararob
This is awesome! If you'd like, you should share this with the Firebase +
AngularJS Google Group: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/firebase-
angular](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/firebase-angular)

-Sara (Firebase Community Manager)

------
mushishi
Usability enhancement suggestion: When hovering, show the column the mouse is
on. And if user clicks on anywhere on the board, put the new play mark on that
column.

------
ggreiner
Pretty awesome! AI is pretty good.

~~~
hieu
Thanks! One way to beat it is to play on mobile.

